# Safe places to camp or squat in Philly



## Badly Drawn Girl (Apr 2, 2021)

This is a long shot but I'm really up against it. Philly residents or folks who are familiar with the city...are there any good spots you know of either in squats or bandos where I could possibly find a little shelter from the elements without exposing myself to too many other people? I've been homeless since the new year due to domestic violence, and every single DV shelter in a five county radius is full...the encampments are not safe for me (I'm a 5'0" single female) and I have tried every single city resource, outreach agency and etc. that I am aware of. Everything is full, tapped out, underfunded, "we cannot assist you at this time," "unfortunately our services are not an option for you at this time," "kindly go fuck yourself at this time," etc etc. An organization called the Philly Liberation Center initially told me they could house me but since then it seems like they've been ghosting me and all I get in response to my texts are parroted-back one-liners ("I'll pass your info on," "I'll pass on the message" and so on). I borrowed against an insurance check I have due which is 3-4 months late at this point, trying to buy myself one more day here and there in the hopes they would eventually come through, but I've given up. I'd been rotating between low-cost couch shares and the airport terminal but my money is completely gone at this point and I do not have a clue where to go. I have an ultralightweght sleeping bag and some basic gear but no tent. (To clarify, I've been applying for jobs constantly since I've been out here but as of yet no dice - I suspect part of the problem is that I have almost an 8-year gap on my resume, as I've spent the better part of the last decade working in my ex's family's glass studio, which I can't exactly cite as a reference now.)

Literally any and all suggestions are welcome, thank you in advance.


----------



## CouchPunx (Apr 2, 2021)

Badly Drawn Girl said:


> This is a long shot but I'm really up against it. Philly residents or folks who are familiar with the city...are there any good spots you know of either in squats or bandos where I could possibly find a little shelter from the elements without exposing myself to too many other people? I've been homeless since the new year due to domestic violence, and every single DV shelter in a five county radius is full...the encampments are not safe for me (I'm a 5'0" single female) and I have tried every single city resource, outreach agency and etc. that I am aware of. Everything is full, tapped out, underfunded, "we cannot assist you at this time," "unfortunately our services are not an option for you at this time," "kindly go fuck yourself at this time," etc etc. An organization called the Philly Liberation Center initially told me they could house me but since then it seems like they've been ghosting me and all I get in response to my texts are parroted-back one-liners ("I'll pass your info on," "I'll pass on the message" and so on). I borrowed against an insurance check I have due which is 3-4 months late at this point, trying to buy myself one more day here and there in the hopes they would eventually come through, but I've given up. I'd been rotating between low-cost couch shares and the airport terminal but my money is completely gone at this point and I do not have a clue where to go. I have an ultralightweght sleeping bag and some basic gear but no tent. (To clarify, I've been applying for jobs constantly since I've been out here but as of yet no dice - I suspect part of the problem is that I have almost an 8-year gap on my resume, as I've spent the better part of the last decade working in my ex's family's glass studio, which I can't exactly cite as a reference now.)
> 
> Literally any and all suggestions are welcome, thank you in advance.


Prevention point in Kensington has a no-barrier shelter, but yeah there’s gonna be a lot of people around. If you have a sleeping bag I would take the L to 69th then the light rail to Norristown and hike out to some safe camping spots. Really not a bad commute, I did it for months. 
there are also good spots if you go all the way south on broad to the skate park. Lots of empty open spaces, you can jump over the fence under the highway in some spots near the stadium where your chances of getting spotted by literally anyone is pretty goddamn low.
I was actually planning to crack a squat in the Belmont area today but wound up having to leave town, so I can’t personally help you or I absolutely would.

my best friend (female if that matters) is a social worker at Prevention Point, I could maybe ask her if she’d be willing to talk to you on the phone and get you into a shelter.

good luck, it’s gonna be really cold tonight, get you a damn blanket


----------



## queerarchy (Feb 13, 2022)

Hey did you ever find a place? I dont know any good spots but might be able to help you find work or resources. I know Philly really well!


----------



## Goodnight (May 1, 2022)

Badly Drawn Girl said:


> This is a long shot but I'm really up against it. Philly residents or folks who are familiar with the city...are there any good spots you know of either in squats or bandos where I could possibly find a little shelter from the elements without exposing myself to too many other people? I've been homeless since the new year due to domestic violence, and every single DV shelter in a five county radius is full...the encampments are not safe for me (I'm a 5'0" single female) and I have tried every single city resource, outreach agency and etc. that I am aware of. Everything is full, tapped out, underfunded, "we cannot assist you at this time," "unfortunately our services are not an option for you at this time," "kindly go fuck yourself at this time," etc etc. An organization called the Philly Liberation Center initially told me they could house me but since then it seems like they've been ghosting me and all I get in response to my texts are parroted-back one-liners ("I'll pass your info on," "I'll pass on the message" and so on). I borrowed against an insurance check I have due which is 3-4 months late at this point, trying to buy myself one more day here and there in the hopes they would eventually come through, but I've given up. I'd been rotating between low-cost couch shares and the airport terminal but my money is completely gone at this point and I do not have a clue where to go. I have an ultralightweght sleeping bag and some basic gear but no tent. (To clarify, I've been applying for jobs constantly since I've been out here but as of yet no dice - I suspect part of the problem is that I have almost an 8-year gap on my resume, as I've spent the better part of the last decade working in my ex's family's glass studio, which I can't exactly cite as a reference now.)
> 
> Literally any and all suggestions are welcome, thank you in advance.


I'll dm so places I find


----------



## castler (Jun 18, 2022)

When I was there in around '11ish I stayed at the Deleware power station til they bricked all the 1st fl windows. Was a pretty nice spot despite being right next to the park.

Still trying to locate vacant bldgs w/ at least power like the place in Camden, NJ right off the railline. It had both water and electric. But it wasn't abandoned, just vacant.


----------

